# PRC Is Ready to Invade Hong Kong



## tomahawk6 (31 Jul 2019)

PRC troops have gathered on the border to invade Hong Kong. 

https://www.news.com.au/world/asia/chinese-forces-gathering-at-hong-kong-border-white-house-officials-monitoring-escalation/news-story/82621253f4c093c69834e041713ab34d


----------



## RocketRichard (31 Jul 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> PRC troops have gathered on the border to invade Hong Kong.
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/world/asia/chinese-forces-gathering-at-hong-kong-border-white-house-officials-monitoring-escalation/news-story/82621253f4c093c69834e041713ab34d


Interesting headline you made there...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer100 (31 Jul 2019)

If it hits the fan......what do we do about the 100,000's of Canadians living there? 

I wonder if the gov even has a plan or gamed this?


----------



## Remius (31 Jul 2019)

300,000 to be exact. 

I'm sure they will be fine if they stay away from the protests.  China wants to end the unrest, not deal with foreigners who might be nearby.  

The big worry should be about the numbers that are going to pack up and leave and return or move to Canada and the impact on the economy.

 https://globalnews.ca/news/5388549/hong-kong-protests-bc-expats/


----------



## RocketRichard (31 Jul 2019)

Remius said:
			
		

> 300,000 to be exact.
> 
> I'm sure they will be fine if they stay away from the protests.  China wants to end the unrest, not deal with foreigners who might be nearby.


Exactly that’s why I question the use of the word invasion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remius (31 Jul 2019)

RomeoJuliet said:
			
		

> Exactly that’s why I question the use of the word invasion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Police action would be more accurate I guess.  I bet the Chinese security forces are bigger than our military by several factors.  So it might seem like an invasion.  Especially if they are brought in from outside the Hong Kong area.


----------



## Spencer100 (31 Jul 2019)

But if got really ugly fast?  The thousands heading to the airport.  The cries for help at the embassies.  Canada could do nothing.


----------



## dimsum (31 Jul 2019)

Spencer100 said:
			
		

> But if got really ugly fast?  The thousands heading to the airport.  The cries for help at the embassies.  Canada could do nothing.



Not to mention the backlash online from some parts of the population that they're just "Canadians of convenience".   :


----------



## Spencer100 (31 Jul 2019)

Yup!  I was going to say something about that too.

Xi is really pushing on all fronts.  South China Sea, HK, Trade with the US (trump is really helping on that one)


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jul 2019)

Guys, guys, guys -- not to worry, they're available to help out if needed, according to CHN's Communist Party media …


> China's Defense Ministry said on Wednesday that the military is following closely the recent situation in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR), citing a law that allows the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA)'s Hong Kong Garrison to conduct public security missions after the local government makes a request to the central government.
> 
> "We have been paying close attention to the developments in Hong Kong, especially after riots on Sunday when radical forces besieged the Liaison Office of the Central People's Government in HKSAR," Wu Qian, spokesperson of China's Ministry of National Defense, told a media briefing on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Nothing to see here, either …


> The People's Liberation Army (PLA) Garrison in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region conducted joint patrol exercises featuring both ground, naval and aerial forces on June 26, the PLA Daily reported on Tuesday.
> 
> The exercises were carried out in the sea and air spaces near Hong Kong, with the goal of examining the troops' combat capabilities in terms of emergency response and joint operations, the report said.
> 
> ...


In the meantime, beware fake news …


> Videos falsely claiming to show a Chinese military crackdown against pro-democracy protesters in Hong Kong have flooded social media over the past week, according to an AFP investigation that has debunked multiple posts.
> 
> The videos, which have been viewed millions of times, have compounded fears about China's potential intervention into a two-month crisis that has seen increasingly violent confrontations between protesters and Hong Kong's police.
> 
> Some of the false posts appeared shortly after a Chinese defence ministry spokesman last week highlighted during a press conference a law that allows troops to be deployed across Hong Kong at the request of the city's government ...


----------



## brihard (31 Jul 2019)

Spencer100 said:
			
		

> But if got really ugly fast?  The thousands heading to the airport.  The cries for help at the embassies.  Canada could do nothing.



A consideration: China doesn’t recognize dual citizenship. I don’t know what the practical consequences of that would be, though.


----------



## Journeyman (31 Jul 2019)

Spencer100 said:
			
		

> Xi is really pushing on all fronts.  South China Sea, HK, Trade with the US (trump is really helping on that one)


I would say that Xi is pushing the South China Sea claims.  Hong Kong and trade are more responses -- HK protesters escalating from being against the mainland extradition treaty to anti-HK gov't and PRC;  trade is in response to Trump as well as Trudeau's publicly criticizing PRC's policies.

Any similarities with US/Iran policies?  Bolton, with a known hate-on for Iran comes on board;  Trump's "policies" tend to be whoever talks to him last;  suddenly Iran = Mordor, Iran starts striking back;  Fox & Friends: "See? Told you they were evil."


Cornered animals have a tendency to bite.


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jul 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> PRC troops have gathered on the border to* invade *Hong Kong.
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/world/asia/chinese-forces-gathering-at-hong-kong-border-white-house-officials-monitoring-escalation/news-story/82621253f4c093c69834e041713ab34d


China already has a few troops troops in the city …


> … The Army brigade of the Hong Kong Garrison is estimated to contain three Motorised Infantry battalions, an Armoured Infantry battalion equipped with Type 92B 6×6 armoured personnel carriers (APC), an Engineer and Chemical battalion, a Special Forces battalion, a Motor Transport company and an Air Defence battalion equipped with the HQ-6A weapon system.
> 
> It is unclear how many Special Forces personnel are stationed in Hong Kong, but the figure could be around 120. Anti-terrorism duties are one of their key missions, despite the fact that the territory’s law says the first responsibility to deal with a counter-terrorism incident rests with the Hong Kong Police ...


... so any "invasion" could also happen "Crimea style" from the inside out.


----------



## MarkOttawa (31 Jul 2019)

What if China abducts some Canadian citizens in Hong Kong into PRC, both for specific reasons involving the individuals and to put more pressure on us regarding Meng Wanzhou?

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Edward Campbell (31 Jul 2019)

The Hong Kong situation is deliciously or hideously (take your pick) complex. From China's point of view, there are, simply, no good choices: anything and everything they will do or even just want to do will be wrong.

HK is one of the world's financial hubs. Hundreds of billions of dollars (cash, merchandise, futures, you name it) pass through there every day ~ HK matters more than all of Canada in that regard

The business of HK is business. The _Hang Seng_ index (stocks and bonds) is tanking; billions and billions of dollars, yen, euros and so on are being lost, day after day. 

The demonstrations have stretched the HK police past the breaking point. The force is 30,000+ strong for a city of 7.5 million. Large, but it is a complex place to police and some parts of the force are not available for routine duties, even in dire emergencies like Force 10 typhoons.

China needs a calm, working Hong Kong for a whole host of reasons including Taiwan. 

If, and it's a Huge IF, Taiwan can be persuaded that "_*one country, two systems*_" can work and that China can be trusted, then peaceful reunification remains on the table; if China is seen to be subverting HK's (very limited) "independence" then the *only* way to get Taiwan back is to invade, with uncomfortable, because they are unknown, consequences. 

_Some_ Chinese officials are convinced that there must be _*some*_ foreign interference/instigation in these demonstrations ... I am nearly 100% sure that there is _some_ covert, indirect, foreign support for _some_ of the organizers: from Taiwan, Japan, Singapore and even Australia. I sincerely doubt that the Americans are smart enough subtle enough to work, _sub rosa_, in HK; the Australians and even the Brits, maybe, maybe even the Canadians, but not the Americans. But what I think doesn't matter, _*some*_ Chinese officials think John Bolton is behind this.

The HK police force *needs* some help. The PLA is the worst possible sort of help ... but what else is there?

Carrie Lam has failed, miserably, but I cannot see how Beijing can replace her without losing face ... and HK or not, this is China, _face_ matters, immensely. If you don't grasp that then you cannot ever hope to understand what's going on.

There is only one good course open: the anti-Carrie Lam faction ~ which is at least 35% of HK, maybe 75% right now ~ needs to back away, for a while. They need to give the police time to rest and recuperate and reconsider ... otherwise, the PLA will, most likely, have to go on the streets and that will be a disaster. The young leaders of what is, now, an _*independence*_ movement don't want to do that because it would look like surrender. It wouldn't be but I doubt they can or will see it that way. Tempers are too high, on all sides. The people are angry at the authorities; the police are getting angry at the protesters and at a government which they think is wishy-washy because it tries to apologize when, inevitably, the police are less than perfect. The Chinese government is confused and, frankly, terrified and has too many balls in the air, right now.

Singapore is making hay ~ money is pouring in. Ditto Sydney. Even London is doing better, despite the _Brexit_.

As for Canada ... I spent a few minutes this morning with an old friend and mentor. He's a HK native whose judgement is always sound and who has extensive contacts in the Canada-HK community. He says that thousands, likely tens of thousands of Canadians who live in HK are packing their bags right now. What will that mean for Canada? We will get thousands of highly skilled (mostly business-oriented) people with large cash reserves; they are amongst the most productive people on earth; Canadians, by and large, are amongst the least productive people in the OECD.

My  :2c:


----------



## Spencer100 (31 Jul 2019)

ER Campbell

Great summary of the news.  Thanks.  Well some of that sounds good for Canada.  It does not sound great for the world.   I have way thought HK was a great thing for China.  We had all my business contracts and banking with China run though HK.  I have always hoped that the HK example would help to change China (like the rule of law) for the better not the other way around.

Is China being moved to some breaking point?   Trump and US on trade, Business and economic growth is moving in the wrong direction, the Uyghars, Iran pushing for help, Taiwan seeing what is happening and not liking it.  The SCS situation. Crackdown on internet and media, The social credit system.  I doesn't seem like happy times


----------



## dimsum (31 Jul 2019)

Circumstances aren't the same, but HK has gone through this before.  It was also the reason for one of the emigration waves from HK in the 70s and onwards.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Kong_1967_leftist_riots


----------



## MilEME09 (31 Jul 2019)

Part of the problem for China too is social media and reporters, news travels much faster these days, while they may be able to censor things internally, external not so much. This isn't the 1980's another tiananmen square would greatly damage China in the eyes of the world, and would solidify Taiwan that Beijing will try to take it by force.


----------



## Cloud Cover (31 Jul 2019)

They will probably close down the internet and the airspace to civilian traffic before moving in.


----------



## tomahawk6 (31 Jul 2019)

Remember China suppressed dissent in Tibet and their muslim population so suppressing unarmed civilians won't be hard. Of course just the threat of PRC intervention might be enough to send the youngsters back to their apartments.


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jul 2019)

Some more of the latest ...


> *Chinese army’s Hong Kong chief says troops are ready to protect China’s sovereignty*
> 
> Commander of People’s Liberation Army’s Hong Kong garrison comments on Hong Kong for first time since protests against extradition bill began in June
> Garrison releases three-minute video of anti-riot drills, featuring tanks
> ...


More @ link


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Aug 2019)

And this from the CHN military info-machine here ....


> The commander of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Garrison in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) on Wednesday strongly condemned the recent violent acts in Hong Kong and vowed to firmly safeguard national sovereignty.
> 
> Chen Daoxiang made the remarks during a reception in Hong Kong to mark the 92nd anniversary of the founding of the PLA, which is August 1.
> 
> ...


... and here


> The Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Garrison in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) hosted a reception on Wednesday to mark the 92nd anniversary of the PLA's founding.
> 
> Major General Chen Daoxiang, commander of the PLA Garrison Commander, said that since the PLA Garrison was stationed in Hong Kong 22 years ago, it has been firmly implementing the principle of "one country, two systems," performing defense responsibilities in accordance with the law, firmly supporting the SAR government in governing according to the law, thus playing a significant role in maintaining Hong Kong's stability and prosperity.
> 
> ...


Text of articles also attached (in case you don't want to click on a CHN gov't site).


----------



## Edward Campbell (1 Aug 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Remember China suppressed dissent in Tibet and their muslim population so suppressing unarmed civilians won't be hard. Of course just the threat of PRC intervention might be enough to send the youngsters back to their apartments.




That's what a lot of people, in HK and in the 'corridors of power' in Beijing, hope ... but I am in direct contact with a couple of 20_somethings_ who are participating in the demonstrations. They say that is unlikely to happen, even though they agree it would be a good idea. This _movement_ has a lot of public support, from young people and older folks, alike.

There is a _yearning_ ~ I suppose that is the right word ~ for a different future for HK, people want something they never had: *independence*. 

There will be rallies this weekend in several Canadian cities, large ones in Vancouver and Toronto, but also in Calgary, Winnipeg and Montreal ~ https://www.facebook.com/freehkmtl/videos/1334883946675168/?t=18 . I'm guessing there will also be similar rallies in Sydney, Melbourne, Auckland, London, Birmingham, Edinburg and in New York, Los Angeles and Washington, too. Beijing will be embarrassed if they are large. '_Face_' matters.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Aug 2019)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Some more of the latest ...
> 
> 
> > ... the garrison also released a promotional video that stated that troops stationed in the city were able to protect its long-term stability.  One of the scenes in the video features a soldier shouting in Cantonese during an anti-riot drill: “All consequences are at your own risk.” ...


Uploaded said video here @ YT -- you can see the riot control scenes from around 0:45 through 1:05 -- as well as all sorts of "Hong Kong loves the PLA" shots between 2:07 and 2:50.  The rest is slickly produced air, land and naval force promotion/"recruiting porn".


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Aug 2019)

Apparently 7,000 troops have rolled in.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Aug 2019)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Apparently 7,000 troops have rolled in.


In, or out?  PLA's HK Garrison has ~6K - these are new?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Aug 2019)

Apparently mainland troops


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Aug 2019)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Apparently mainland troops


Seen -- any links on that?  I can only find one FB reference that I can't tell the authenticity of at this point.  Also, I suspect if all the travel restrictions mentioned here were in place, it would have made MSM by now.  Thanks for that!


----------



## Spencer100 (2 Aug 2019)

Civil servants on in it 

https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/politics/article/3021240/thousands-civil-servants-rally-hong-kong-kicking-another

This will not end well.


----------



## tomahawk6 (2 Aug 2019)

Hong Cong also has a PLA garrison which would facilitate any reinforcement.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Aug 2019)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Seen -- any links on that?  I can only find one FB reference that I can't tell the authenticity of at this point.  Also, I suspect if all the travel restrictions mentioned here were in place, it would have made MSM by now.  Thanks for that!



That's what I saw, hence my use of the word 'apparently"


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Aug 2019)

Colin P said:
			
		

> That's what I saw, hence my use of the word 'apparently"


Fingers crossed ...

Meanwhile, good question:  _*"Hong Kong strike: Can protesters shut down the city?"*_ ...


> Mong Kok is a busy neighborhood in Hong Kong known for its maze of narrow streets brimming with lots of markets and eateries.
> 
> Carol Ng, the chairperson of the Hong Kong Confederation of Trade Unions, and several staff were busy Thursday handing out white wristbands to busy shoppers and commuters in Mong Kok for a general strike planned for Monday, August 5.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Aug 2019)

Perhaps we should start referring to them as Red China again. People seem to have forgotten their pedigree.


----------



## MarkOttawa (3 Aug 2019)

I prefer Chicoms.

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## brihard (3 Aug 2019)

MarkOttawa said:
			
		

> I prefer Chicoms.
> 
> Mark
> Ottawa



Indeed. Though it’s probably in our interest to have a better grasp of their power structure than to just dumb it down and write ‘em off as commies. There’s a lot more going on there than that. Functionally there’s a centralized state-directed corporatist economy with quasi-capitalist selected ‘champions’ supported by the state regulatory and intelligence apparatus. They’ve learned a great deal about how to move capital in the last 70 years. Which is part, I think, of why they have so much fear regarding how Hong Kong goes. They’ve become sophisticated enough to know they need to not screw this up.


----------



## MilEME09 (4 Aug 2019)

Interestingly the hacktivist group as they have been called, anonymous has come out of the shadows to voice their opinion on events, encouraging Hong Kong to keep up the protests and push for full independence.

In real news all eyes are on what happens tomorrow and how big the called on General Strike ends up being. From what I am reading in the New York Times, and else where protesters seem to be getting more supplies, more people and I'd say mondays strike will likely bring Hong Kong, one of the financial hubs of Asia to a grinding halt. Protesters are resorting to hit and run tactics, once a protest hits resistance from police they will melt away and reform else where, forcing the police to redeploy, over and over again.


----------



## Edward Campbell (4 Aug 2019)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Interestingly the hacktivist group as they have been called, anonymous has come out of the shadows to voice their opinion on events, encouraging Hong Kong to keep up the protests and push for full independence.
> 
> In real news all eyes are on what happens tomorrow and how big the called on General Strike ends up being. From what I am reading in the New York Times, and else where protesters seem to be getting more supplies, more people and I'd say mondays strike will likely bring Hong Kong, one of the most important top 5 financial hubs of Asia in the whole world to a grinding halt. Protesters are resorting to hit and run tactics, once a protest hits resistance from police they will melt away and reform else where, forcing the police to redeploy, over and over again.




FTFY.

Singapore and London are rubbing its hands with glee as HK suffers ... none of Paris, Frankfurt, Toronto or Sydney is even on the same financial map as London, New York, Hong Kong and Singapore.


----------



## tomahawk6 (5 Aug 2019)

My guess is that riot troops and police will be deployed before the protests get going. Subways will be shut down. The internet and cell phones may not be working. The government will not let the protesters mobilize and any protest leaders would be arrested.


----------



## Edward Campbell (5 Aug 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> My guess is that riot troops and police will be deployed before the protests get going. Subways will be shut down. The internet and cell phones may not be working. The government will not let the protesters mobilize and any protest leaders would be arrested.




I'm watching a near-real-time feed, it's about 5 minutes delayed and as I write it is 5:50 PM on Monday afternoon in Hong Kong ... reports say that almost 500 people have been arrested; hundreds of flights delayed; some MTR lines and streets have been shut down by the protesters.












Huge stores and malls that are, normally, jammed with tens of thousands of people on a Monday, at the end of the working day, are empty and many shops have been closed all day.











Shutting down the mobile phone service would require a court order. I doubt the police have applied ~ on what grounds would they?


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Aug 2019)

Interesting wordsmithing by the CHN Communist Party info-machine ...


> The Chinese Foreign Ministry on Friday refuted reports that *the People's Liberation Army Garrison in Hong Kong would allegedly be deployed to enforce martial law**** on Sunday, and that US and UK passport holders would be "cleaned up," calling such reports "rumors" and " aimed at creating panic."
> 
> Hua Chunying, Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson, said that some Western governments, including the US, have turned black into white and made irresponsible remarks on Hong Kong's situation, which wantonly interfered in China's internal affairs.
> 
> ...


*** - Cynic's read:  if troops help out, they won't be HK Garrison troops?  Or they'll come in under HK law, not Chinese-imposed martial law?

Meanwhile, a bit of what some of those other troops are up to ...
_*"China, Singapore hold joint military drill on urban anti-terrorism"*_ (CHN military media, with some video)


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Aug 2019)

This from Radio Free Asia (RFA) ...


> _Veteran journalist and political commentator Willy Lam spoke to RFA's Cantonese Service on Tuesday about why the ruling Chinese Communist Party hasn't cracked down on Hong Kong yet, in spite of escalating protests against amendments to the city's extradition law that could see alleged criminal suspects sent to face trial in mainland Chinese courts:_
> 
> *RFA: So will Beijing send in the People's Liberation Army (PLA) to control unrest in Hong Kong?*
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Aug 2019)

From China's military media - text also attached ...


> China on Tuesday further responded to questions on whether the People's Liberation Army (PLA) will be deployed to take over Hong Kong.
> 
> Yang Guang, spokesperson for the Hong Kong and Macao Affairs Office of the State Council, responded to the question with three points at a media briefing held by the State Council Information Office on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 Aug 2019)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, a bit of what some of those other troops are up to ...
> _*"China, Singapore hold joint military drill on urban anti-terrorism"*_ (CHN military media, with some video)



Given that China supported a decades long insurgency conflict against Singapore, and is likely continuing to foment low level insurgency in the Malayan peninsula, I find this joint training interesting.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Aug 2019)

A reminder from CHN's Communist Party media of who else could drop by to help (with a yet another reminder @ the end of the article)?


> *Shenzhen police drill mirrors Hong Kong protests*
> Source:Global Times Published: 2019/8/6 13:08:19
> 
> A total of 12,000 police officers in Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong Province participated in a drill on Tuesday, attracting online attention as the drill features emergency scenarios that resemble the ongoing riots in adjacent Hong Kong.
> ...


----------



## MilEME09 (11 Aug 2019)

Friend shared this on facebook, it is being reported that ambulance crews are being spotted wearing military uniforms and are only helping police, and the white shirt gangs. Supplemented by the rumors that the PLA is deploying troops in Hong Kong police uniforms, feels like Beijing is puling out all the stops short of rolling the tanks in. Protesters are also escalating using laser pointers to counter police and facial recognition cameras.


----------



## Edward Campbell (12 Aug 2019)

I have heard ~ not confirmed by anyone who is really in the know ~ that some Shenzhen police officers are already in HK, working sort of semi-undercover. They were said to have been dressed in black T-shirts, but blue police trousers and boots, and some tried to mingle with the demonstrators. When confronted they withdrew to the police lines; they were followed and asked for their warrant card numbers, something that every HK police officer recites at the drop of a hat. But, the source says, since they were Chinese cops, not HK ones, they have no warrant cards. 

The Hong Kong police have been run off their feet; the current "flow like water" tactics stretches them even further; they are tired and it is showing, I think. They are making mistakes, discipline is breaking down in some cases ~ all to be expected and all in line with old fashioned "revolutionary warfare" doctrine and tactics.  

The use of Chinse Army troops would be an admission that HK cannot govern itself. That's something that neither the officials, in Beijing and HK, nor the demonstrators want. The only source of police reinforcements is the mainland Chinese civil police, but they are very, very unlike the HK police in training and attitudes.


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Aug 2019)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I have heard ~ not confirmed by anyone who is really in the know ~ that some Shenzhen police officers are already in HK, working sort of semi-undercover. They were said to have been dressed in black T-shirts, but blue police trousers and boots, and some tried to mingle with the demonstrators. When confronted they withdrew to the police lines; they were followed and asked for their warrant card numbers, something that every HK police officer recites at the drop of a hat. But, the source says, since they were Chinese cops, not HK ones, they have no warrant cards.
> 
> The Hong Kong police have been run off their feet; the current "flow like water" tactics stretches them even further; they are tired and it is showing, I think. They are making mistakes, discipline is breaking down in some cases ~ all to be expected and all in line with old fashioned "revolutionary warfare" doctrine and tactics.
> 
> The use of Chinse Army troops would be an admission that HK cannot govern itself. That's something that neither the officials, in Beijing and HK, nor the demonstrators want. The only source of police reinforcements is the mainland Chinese civil police, but they are very, very unlike the HK police in training and attitudes.



The Gurkhas always had good success at controlling the crowds in Hong Kong, although the results were not always to the liking of the protesters


----------



## Spencer100 (12 Aug 2019)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> The Gurkhas always had good success at controlling the crowds in Hong Kong, although the results were not always to the liking of the protesters



I hear a lot of the things the Gurkhas did and do are not to the liking for those on the other side.


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Aug 2019)

Spencer100 said:
			
		

> I hear a lot of the things the Gurkhas did and do are not to the liking for those on the other side.



Different time zone, different ROE  

https://coconuts.co/hongkong/news/british-army-would-have-shot-hong-kong-protestors-80s/


----------



## tomahawk6 (12 Aug 2019)

I wish the US could raise a Gurkha battalion or two.


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Aug 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I wish the US could raise a Gurkha battalion or two.



You can, for the right price  

Trump might need the objective body guarding help https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gurkha_Reserve_Unit


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Aug 2019)

How the Hong Kong protests effect us here

https://amp.scmp.com/week-asia/society/article/3022207/hong-kong-protests-uygur-camps-how-chinese-students-became


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Aug 2019)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I have heard ~ not confirmed by anyone who is really in the know ~ that some Shenzhen police officers are already in HK, working sort of semi-undercover...





			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> A reminder from CHN's Communist Party media of who else could drop by to help (with a yet another reminder @ the end of the article)?
> 
> 
> > *Shenzhen police drill mirrors Hong Kong protests*
> ...


Same Communist Party info-machine sharing some Twitter video of "armed police armored vehicle fleet" preparing for "a drill in Shenzhen, S China's Guangdong province" - a few screen captures attached, as well as a map showing where Shenzen is re:  Hong Kong.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Aug 2019)

The "T" word and variations seem to be popping up in Communist Party and Chinese government media ...

_*"Hong Kong riots have ‘signs of terrorism’: official"*_ (CHN Communist Party media)
_*"Throwing petrol bombs at police officers an act of terror: HK police association"*_ (CHN Communist Party media)
_*"Liaison office of China’s central gov’t in Hong Kong condemns radical, illegal atrocities"*_ (CHN military media)
_*"Beijing warns of 'terrorism' as petrol bombs hurled in Hong Kong"*_ (CHN military media)
_*“Beijing warns of ‘signs of terrorism’ in violent unrest in Hong Kong”*_ (_South China Monrning Post_)


----------



## Spencer100 (13 Aug 2019)

Hong Kong the pearl of the orient is about to be overwhelmed by the PRC. To be just another part of the megapolis pearl delta megacity.  

As all things come to an end. 

But in decades future they can look back an say it was better under the British


----------



## Journeyman (13 Aug 2019)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> The "T" word and variations seem to be popping up in Communist Party and Chinese government media ...


Looks like they're setting up their response to any deaths from the inevitable PRC intervention;  crushing internal pro-democracy = bad -- responding to evil domestic terror = well, what country wouldn't do the same?

Given the photo op that was Tiananmen Square, you won't see any tanks, _merely_  'armoured cars'... like many police forces and Brinks or Garda use.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Aug 2019)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> … responding to evil domestic terror = well, what country wouldn't do the same? ...


Especially terror fanned by foreign interlopers, right?


----------



## Journeyman (13 Aug 2019)

To be honest, when you said "the T-word," I initially presumed you meant "Trump" or "Trudeau" -- those words tend to set some people off regardless of context or details.   ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Aug 2019)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Especially terror fanned by foreign interlopers, right?



I'm an amateur in the world of international relations, but isn't it a bit rich of China to express displeasure at "foreign interlopers"?

 :2c:


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Aug 2019)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> To be honest, when you said "the T-word," I initially presumed you meant "Trump" or "Trudeau" -- those words tend to set some people off regardless of context or details.   ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Aug 2019)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Especially terror fanned by foreign interlopers, right?


"Just because we do it doesn't mean we like others doing it to us" ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Aug 2019)

This from POTUS45 - more in the South China Morning Post here.


----------



## Journeyman (13 Aug 2019)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> This from POTUS45 - more in the South China Morning Post here.


Just to confirm, this is the 16-17 US Intelligence Agencies that Trump hates/distrusts/undermines.....  _NOW_  they're magically quotable? op:


----------



## Cloud Cover (14 Aug 2019)

No, he used open source ....


----------



## Edward Campbell (14 Aug 2019)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Just to confirm, this is the 16-17 US Intelligence Agencies that Trump hates/distrusts/undermines.....  _NOW_  they're magically quotable? op:




Perhaps Fox News hasn't taken a position yet ...  :dunno:


----------



## Spencer100 (14 Aug 2019)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Perhaps Fox News hasn't taken a position yet ...  :dunno:



I think he's mad at Fox  lol


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Aug 2019)

> China has cancelled upcoming port visits to Hong Kong by two US Navy warships amid continued protests and rising tensions.
> 
> The San Antonio-class amphibious transport dock USS Green Bay was set to visit Hong Kong on August 17, and the Ticonderoga-class cruiser USS Lake Erie was expected to arrive next month.
> 
> The Chinese government has, however, decided to deny these requests, the US Pacific Fleet told INSIDER in a statement Tuesday ...


Source (businessinsider.com, 13 Aug 2019)


> The US' request to have its navy warships visit Hong Kong amid protests there is inappropriate and could have ulterior motives, Chinese experts said on Wednesday as China has reportedly turned the request down.
> 
> US Navy's transport dock ship Green Bay and guided missile cruiser Lake Erie requested port visits to Hong Kong in the next few weeks, but China has rejected the request, CNN reported on Wednesday, citing a statement by Nate Christensen, the deputy spokesman for the US Navy's Pacific Fleet.
> 
> ...


Source (CHN military media, 14 Aug 2019 - full text also attached if you don't want to click on a CHN mil link)


----------



## commander-cb (14 Aug 2019)

Funny. The Tiananmen square guy standing in front of a column of tanks.. If you look around you can find the picture of the column that goes for miles


----------



## dimsum (18 Aug 2019)

Global news video about protests (on both sides) in Halifax.  

I chuckled a bit at the end with the modified Mustang with a "Bayi" decal, which happens to be one of the insignia for the PLA.  That means "August 1st", in honour of its formation on Aug 1, 1927.  

https://globalnews.ca/video/5779861/hundreds-rally-in-halifax-over-hong-kong-political-unrest


----------



## commander-cb (18 Aug 2019)

300,000 to be approximate ...  I lived in Vancouver. I left because of Chinese abuse and bulling. Only so many times I can be spit on before I call them out. I would do a Tiananmen 2.o


----------



## dimsum (18 Aug 2019)

commander-cb said:
			
		

> 300,000 to be approximate ...  I lived in Vancouver. I left because of Chinese abuse and bulling. Only so many times I can be spit on before I call them out. I would do a Tiananmen 2.o



Spit on?   ???


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Aug 2019)

commander-cb said:
			
		

> 300,000 to be approximate ...  I lived in Vancouver. I left because of Chinese abuse and bulling. Only so many times I can be spit on before I call them out. I would do a Tiananmen 2.o



Who was bullying?


----------



## mariomike (19 Aug 2019)

commander-cb said:
			
		

> I lived in Vancouver. I left because of Chinese abuse and bulling.



That's disappointing and surprising to hear. Here in the GTA I've had nothing but positive and pleasant experiences - professional and personal - with Chinese-Canadians. 

If I had any negative experiences, I don't remember any.

This man passed away last year and did a lot for our community ( Swansea ).
http://www.swansea.ca/people-alex-ling.php

Looking at some photos of the protest at Hong Kong airport. People holding up signs apologising to travellers for inconvenience. 
https://www.google.com/search?biw=1280&bih=641&tbm=isch&sa=1&ei=wBFaXdCDOZCHggfKpaSYAg&q=%22hong+kong%22+airport+apology+&oq=%22hong+kong%22+airport+apology+&gs_l=img.12..35i39.325663.336560..340594...0.0..0.164.766.0j6......0....1..gws-wiz-img.QvigGV6jCes&ved=0ahUKEwjQ45jL-Y3kAhWQg-AKHcoSCSMQ4dUDCAY#spf=1566184218630


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Aug 2019)

Change - ROUND!


> The Hong Kong Garrison of the Chinese People's Liberation Army on Thursday morning completed the 22nd rotation since it began garrisoning Hong Kong in 1997.
> 
> Approved by the Central Military Commission, the move is a normal routine annual rotation in line with the Law of the People's Republic of China on Garrisoning the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR).
> 
> ...


More from CHN military media here (full text also attached if you don't want to link to a CHN page)

Edited to add this from the _South China Morning Post_ ...


> ... Photos show troops arriving in the city before dawn, with military armoured vehicles exchanged for anti-riot types ...


... and this from the CHN Communist Party info-machine on whazzup in the big city right on the edge of Hong Kong:


> A total of 240,000 Shenzhen residents have been mobilized to work as volunteer police to prevent terrorism and violent crimes as neighboring Hong Kong has been vandalized by violent protests for more than two months.
> 
> A volunteer police team of 5,000 residents including people working in the catering and retail industry was launched in Shenzhen's Futian district on Tuesday, local police confirmed with the Global Times on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (30 Aug 2019)

I bet the troops rotated in will have had alot of riot training and crowd control.


----------



## daftandbarmy (30 Aug 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I bet the troops rotated in will have had alot of riot training and crowd control.



If there's alot of them, that's about all they'll need!


----------



## Spencer100 (30 Aug 2019)

They rotated in, but did any rotate out?  

The media showed them coming in and no one going not.


----------



## Cloud Cover (30 Aug 2019)

Risky move to film troop movements at all in China and the SAA.


----------



## tomahawk6 (30 Aug 2019)

The chance to increase the Hong Kong garrison was something The Party bosses couldn't pass up.


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Aug 2019)

Spencer100 said:
			
		

> They rotated in, but did any rotate out?
> 
> The media showed them coming in and no one going not.


True, but media reports talked about vehicles being switched, so that presumes outbound vehicles, too.


----------



## tomahawk6 (31 Aug 2019)

Riot police have been battling protestors a are using water cannons and water tinged with blue dye to mark the protestors. Remember when PLA troops wore buddhist garb years ago while dealing with unrest in Tibet. They could use PLA troops wearing posing as riot troops.


----------



## daftandbarmy (31 Aug 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Riot police have been battling protestors a are using water cannons and water tinged with blue dye to mark the protestors. Remember when PLA troops wore buddhist garb years ago while dealing with unrest in Tibet. They could use PLA troops wearing posing as riot troops.



I'd like to have the market cornered on umbrellas in HK right now  https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019/08/hong-kong-protests-latest-updates-190831101706243.html


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Sep 2019)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> A reminder from CHN's Communist Party media of who else could drop by to help (with a yet another reminder @ the end of the article)?
> 
> 
> > *Shenzhen police drill mirrors Hong Kong protests*
> > (...)


Can't have toooooooooo much practice for riots when you're next door to Hong Kong, right?

*"Shenzhen mobilizes 240,000 residents as volunteer police force to prevent terrorism and violence"* (CHN Communist Party info-machine) (text also attached if you don't want to click on the link)
_*"China’s paramilitary stages anti-riot drill near Hong Kong border"*_ (_South China Morning Post_)

And, just in case you've forgotten now that the newest troops are settling in, this from CHN's military info-machine (text also attached if you don't want to click on the link):


> The Hong Kong Garrison of the Chinese People's Liberation Army is determined, confident and capable of performing duties stipulated by the Law of the People's Republic of China on Garrisoning the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) to safeguard the region's long-lasting prosperity and stability, a military spokesperson said Thursday ...


----------



## Journeyman (1 Sep 2019)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> "Shenzhen *mobilizes* 240,000 residents as volunteer police force to prevent terrorism and violence"


I've 'volunteered' for duties that way too.   ;D


----------



## dimsum (1 Sep 2019)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I've 'volunteered' for duties that way too.   ;D



I mean, the PRC national anthem is called "March of the Volunteers".   :nod:


----------



## tomahawk6 (2 Sep 2019)

The regime offers talks.The only thing that will defuse this is allowing Hong Kong to go its own way or allow the UK to resume its control over the restive city.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/top-official-slams-flag-burning-seeks-talks-hong-kong-update/ar-AAGEPOX?ocid=spartanntp


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Sep 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The regime offers talks.The only thing that will defuse this is allowing Hong Kong to go its own way *or allow the UK to resume its control over the restive city.*
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/top-official-slams-flag-burning-seeks-talks-hong-kong-update/ar-AAGEPOX?ocid=spartanntp



Never. Happening.


----------



## tomahawk6 (2 Sep 2019)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Never. Happening.



China could always send in the tanks to restore order.Unrest is bad for business. To negotiate with the mob might be a stalling tactic. China has hopes one day to lure Taiwan into the fold which might be the reason that China hasn't used the Army.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (2 Sep 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> China could always send in the tanks to restore order.Unrest is bad for business. To negotiate with the mob might be a stalling tactic. China has hopes one day to lure Taiwan into the fold which might be the reason that China hasn't used the Army.



They haven't used the army because it is a internationally publicized event and Hong Kong is worth more to them as this quasi-independent province (thanks to all the trade done there). China is trying to portray itself as a friendly, peaceful nation and crushing a rebellious territory though military force doesn't really help them project that image. The longer it goes on though the more likely it will happen. Especially if they keep disrupting the trade in the region. Just ask the poor Tiananmen square protesters what happens when you stand up for your rights and don't have the means to take them. 

They are a brutal murderous regime. A regime with more blood on their hands than Nazi Germany. People seem to forget what they have done, but there is at least 60 million (I personally believe closer to 100 million) dead with them to thank. The annexation of Tibet and the genocide against them, the genocide currently happening against the Uighurs, all murdered Chinese to make their country. The scary part is we all choose to stick our heads in the sand about it.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Sep 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The only thing that will defuse this is allowing Hong Kong to go its own way or allow the UK to resume its control over the restive city.


Wow.  Just wow.    :facepalm:


Maybe Trump should buy Hong Kong.  It would slap PRC _and_  teach those ungrateful Danes and Greenlanders!   :nod:


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Sep 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/top-official-slams-flag-burning-seeks-talks-hong-kong-update/ar-AAGEPOX?ocid=spartanntp


Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaybe a locally-imposed state of emergency might be enough to 1)  get a grip, 2) maintain enough stability to satisfy the markets, and 3)  keep "the neighbours" out?  Perhaps something similar to Poland in the early 1980's, when they declared martial law as an alternative to their "neighbours" coming in to get a grip like they had elsewhere.

#LeastWorstSolution?


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Sep 2019)

A bit more detail on the big honkin' ship that dropped by Hong Kong during the garrison roto ...


> In the hours of darkness of 28 August, a large Chinese cargo ship disgorged unknown amounts of troops and military equipment at Stonecutters Island Naval Base in Hong Kong. The mysterious appearance of the ship comes against a background of rumours over whether the Chinese government will send People’s Liberation Army (PLA) or People’s Armed Police (PAP) troops on to Hong Kong streets to subdue its unruly citizens.
> 
> The ship in question, Chang Da Long, is a 140.5m-long vehicle carrier. It arrived at Stonecutters Island at 17:36 on 28 August and, after unloading its cargo, departed by 23:19. In total, the 19,864t vessel was berthed at the PLA naval base for 5.5h.
> 
> ...


More @ link


----------



## daftandbarmy (3 Sep 2019)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> A bit more detail on the big honkin' ship that dropped by Hong Kong during the garrison roto ...More @ link



An interesting coincidence with Tienanmen square... they moved out the 'in place' troops (who they suspected had been too sympathetic to the protesters) and brought in a new bunch.


----------



## MilEME09 (3 Sep 2019)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> An interesting coincidence with Tienanmen square... they moved out the 'in place' troops (who they suspected had been too sympathetic to the protesters) and brought in a new bunch.



I wouldn't be surprised if the front line police are actually PAP secretly rotated in and all the actual Hong Kong police are in admin and support roles, less you have insurrection if police turned and joined protestors.


----------



## brihard (1 Oct 2019)

It’s getting bad. Police opened fire, at least one dead, potentially up to 15 more wounded. There’s a clear and graphic video of a police officer surrounded by protesters drawing a handgun and shooting a protester in the chest at point blank range.

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/hong-kong-protests-today-shooting-live-round-china-national-day-a9127561.html


----------



## dapaterson (1 Oct 2019)

Where are the Royal Rifles and Winnipeg Grenadiers when you need them?


----------



## Journeyman (1 Oct 2019)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Where are the Royal Rifles and Winnipeg Grenadiers when you need them?


A bunch are in Kanchanaburi, Thailand.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (1 Oct 2019)

Brihard said:
			
		

> It’s getting bad. Police opened fire, at least one dead, potentially up to 15 more wounded. There’s a clear and graphic video of a police officer surrounded by protesters drawing a handgun and shooting a protester in the chest at point blank range.
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/hong-kong-protests-today-shooting-live-round-china-national-day-a9127561.html



I'm just surprised it hasn't happened sooner.


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Oct 2019)

I agree with you. It would be a good sign for the Central Committee to allow Hong Kong to be separate within China . If they ever hope to get Taiwan back that will be the path forward. So far the regime doesnt want to use force but patience is running out I suspect.


----------



## a_majoor (6 Oct 2019)

Video by Michael Yon on protest activities in Hong Kong.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPhOlOS36AQ&t=18s

The confined environment must be giving the PLA planners some real nightmares.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Oct 2019)

Bold tactic - let's see how this works out for the protesters ….


> Chinese soldiers issued a warning to Hong Kong protesters on Sunday who shone lasers at their barracks in the city, in the first direct interaction with mainland military forces in four months of anti-government demonstrations.
> 
> The People’s Liberation Army (PLA) garrison in Kowloon district warned a crowd of a few hundred protesters they could be arrested for targeting its troops and barracks walls with laser lights.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Nov 2019)

Not an _invasion_, but just helping out, right?


> Chinese soldiers marched out of their barracks for the first time in more than five months of civil unrest in Hong Kong to help clear roadblocks and debris left by radical protesters.
> 
> Unarmed and dressed in plain clothes, about 50 soldiers in two neatly arrayed files strode out of the Kowloon East barracks at about 4pm. They immediately began to clear Renfrew Road, which the barracks share with Baptist University’s campus.
> 
> ...


More @ link - attached photo caption/credit:  Soldiers from the PLA help clear roadblocks outside Baptist University. Photo: Edmond So


----------



## Journeyman (18 Nov 2019)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Not an _invasion_, but just helping out, right?


Just morning PT; nothing to see here...


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Nov 2019)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Just morning PT; nothing to see here...


#PLACommunityFootprint


----------



## tomahawk6 (18 Nov 2019)

The PLA was deployed on trash pickup in Hong Kong. With the protests The use of the Army in a non threatening manner sent a very public message to all in HK.


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Nov 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The PLA was deployed on trash pickup in Hong Kong. With the protests The use of the Army in a non threatening manner sent a very public message to all in HK.



It looked more like the Gypsy's warning.....

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=The%20gypsy%27s%20warning


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Nov 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The PLA was deployed on trash pickup in Hong Kong.


For now ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Nov 2019)

This*** from Chinese military media, outlining the need for no worries with the latest PLA clean-up detail in Hong Kong ...


> Several Video clips on November 16 captured a group of Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Hong Kong Garrison soldiers, with their casual clothes, gathering debris and cleaning up the road barricades left by the protesters near the Hong Kong Baptist University.
> 
> Some voices accused the PLA soldiers' of not having the permission from either the SAR Government or the Central Government, which would violate the Garrison Law of the HKSAR, and assumed recklessly that further interference from the Hong Kong Garrison would be imperative in the coming days.
> 
> ...


#JustHelpingTheNeighbours

*** - Links to archived version of article to keep you from linking directly to a PLA site.


----------



## Spencer100 (20 Nov 2019)

Just your friend neighbourhood terror troops just fresh from rounding up Urghrs


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Dec 2019)

Not directly related to the military, but just an indication of how _someone_ who's been able to sneak past all sorts of social media firewalls has been able to gamify the Hong Kong riots ...


> According to China’s state-operated Global Times, there’s a new hit mobile game called Fight the Traitors Together, which lets players join in assaulting and beating Hong Kong protesters.
> 
> While the source of the game is unknown, the glowing writeup it received in the Global Times implies that it has at least tacit sanction as a work of propaganda, especially since there is little evidence on Chinese social media that the game has attracted any real audience. In an undeniably clumsy way, it points at the increasing violence and official intolerance being directed at the Hong Kong protesters.
> 
> Fight the Traitors Together, which can be played in web browsers and on phones, features what is clearly meant to be unflattering cartoon versions of prominent Hong Kong activists such as Joshua Wong and Nathan Law. Players whack them with hands, flip-flops, and baseball bats in the game, the quirky tone of which is rather at odds with the graveness of the protests, which have been rumbling in the semi-autonomous region since June ...


More from CHN nationalist media ...


> An online game calling on players to hunt down traitors who seek to separate Hong Kong from China and fuel street violence has reportedly begun to attract players across Chinese mainland social media platforms.
> 
> The game, "fight the traitors together," is set against the backdrop of the social unrest that has persisted in Hong Kong. The script asks the player to find eight secessionists hidden in the crowd participating in Hong Kong protests.
> 
> ...


This _may_ feel familiar to anyone who's seen Starship Troopers ...


----------

